# 2006 28krs Value



## 6494 (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey guys,
I'm looking at an 06 kargoroo 28KRS. Any input on value? Has been used twice to camp locally. Seller wants 14,000. Thanks,
Dave


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Dave


















Considering we paid over $20,000.00 for our 2006 28krs, this sounds like a great deal to me








If it's in "like new" condition as you describe, I would jump on it!


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Agreed, Sounds like a deal.

Ours was around 20K new and with the mods we have done, it would take every bit of that to buy it.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Might be a little high, where did you say this trailer was located.......exactly









sounds like a great price


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Sounds like a deal, no matter where you are (may just be a better deal in some places!)

I know these guys...and you may just wanna keep the locale ...uh...private....or you may find that someone else







got there before YOU got back!! btw, the 28krs is a REALY cool TT - we LOVE ours!!! Do find out why they are selling tho'...


----------

